# Duyuru > Önemli Kitaplar >  Tarihin başladığı Ön

## atoybil

*Tarihin başladığı ün - Türk Uygarlığı: resmi tarihin çöküşü*

Ancak ikibin yıllık zaman içinde tarihte görünmüş ve bu nedenle uygarlıkta geç kalmış Batı, Türkleri uygarlıktan nasibini alamamış göçebeler olarak bilir, böyle öğrenir, böyle öğretir... Yakıcı, yıkıcı, iyi silah kullanan, iyi binici, gittiği yeri kolayca fetheden ama işgal ettiği ülkede kısa sürede eriyen, evrensel kültüre hiçbir katkısı olmamış insan sürüleri... 

üstüne Batı toprağı örtülmüş bilimsel gerçekler bunun tam tersidir. Onlar şu yazdığımız yazıyı bulmuş, tarihte ilk kentleri, siyasal kuruluşları gerçekleştirmiş, tek Tanrı kavramını kurallaştırmış gök bilim, dolayısıyla felsefeye ilk adımlarını atmış, kaybolduğu sanılan büyük uygarlığın sahibidirler... 

Tarih onlara, ön-atalarımıza, ün-Türklerle başlar; ondörtbin'lerde tarih ilk yazı işareti olan damgalarda ilk adımlarını atarlar. Su baskınları, kuraklıklar nedeniyle göç ederler. Göçebe değil, göçmendirler... Gittileri her yeri, dünyanın dört bucağını Asya, Anadolu, Avrupa... ileri seviyedeki düşünceleri ve yazılarıyla aydınlatırlar. Dip kültürleri oluştururlar, bu nitelikleriyle onları etni'ler politikasıyla bölmenin imkanı yoktur; Batı'nın rüyası Sevr asla uygulanamaz. 

Batı'nın, Türkleri tarihten yok etme ideallerini silip atar. 

Kısacası, Batı'nın bize biçmiş olduğu resmi tarihin çökmüş olduğunu, tüm Türklerin bilgisine sunar.

----------


## anau

*Kökenindeki ün Türk Kültürünü Bilmeyen Avrupa Birliği*


Haluk Tarcan
Caft Editions Paris Yayınları; 

Avrupa tarihte 2700 yıldan beri var... Avrupalı, ancak 2700 yıldan beri Avrupa vatandaşı... ne kadar zavallı bir tarih... Gerçekten acınacak bir sayı... 

Bizim ün-Atalarımız, 

Â· Mağara döneminde Avrupa vatandaşı olmuşlar... yaklaşık on binlerde... Katği tarih vermek gerekirse, 

Â· İtalyan Alplerinde (-8000) de bulunmaktadırlar...8000+2006= ün-Türkler 10.006 yıl önce Avrupa vatandaşı olmuşlar... 

Â· ABğlilerin 2700 yıllık atalarına, 

Â· Yazmayı, okumayı ve dini öğretmişler... İşte bu, ABğli kişiler Türkleri, Avrupa dışı, Anadolu dışı, insanlık dışı görüyorlar... 

Kitaptan...

----------


## anau

ün Türk Uygarlığı 1 A: Evrensel Uygarlıkların Köken Kültürü


Haluk Tarcan
Caft Editions Paris Yayınları; 

Bu seri halindeki makaleler, şimdilik iki ayrı ve birbirini tamamlayacak şekilde tasarladığım üç kitabın girişidir; Amacım, Türk kitlesinin, 

Â· üteki ülkeler ve kültürlerle, zaman ve mekandaki 

Â· üok kere aleyhine olmuş ya da yaratılmış olan ilişkilerini 

Â· Batıdan tercüme, onun çıkarlarına göre düzenlenmiş, yanlış, eksik, kökensiz bırakılmış Türk tarihine, resmi tarihe inanmış, ona alışmış olan vatandaşlarımıza, 

Â· Tarihin kökeninde olan, 

Â· Tarihi başlatan, 

Â· Bilinmeyen, bilinmek istenmeyen, ün-Türk uygarlığının varlığını tanıtmaktır. 

(Girişğten)

----------


## anau

ün Türk Uygarlığı 1 B: Evrensel Uygarlıkların Köken Kültürü

Haluk Tarcan
Caft Editions Paris Yayınları; 

Haluk Tarcan, küçüklüğünde, kibrit kutusunu dünyanın tek ve en hızlı otomobili hayal ederek, onu yerde kilimler ve halılardaki esenler arasında sürerken, bu şekillerin bazılarını sever, bazılarından da hiç hoşlanmazdı. Fakat bilmediği bir hisle, onlarda gizli bir kuvvet olduğunu sanırdı ama, kimseye de bir şey söylemezdi. Uzun yıllar sonra bu şekillerin, karşısına ün-Türk Tamgaları olarak çıkacağından, bilimsel araştırmacı olarak onları çok seveceğinden habersizdi. 

Fransa, Bilimsel Ulusal Araştırma Merkeziğnde (Centre National de la Recherche Scientifique) 7 yıl bilimsel araştırmacı olarak ve Bilimsel araştırmacı unvanını almıştır; üçlü öğrenimden geçmiş olan Haluk Tarcanğın bu üçüncü öğrenimidir. 

İlk öğrenimi piyanodur, müziktir, piyanisttir. 

Halk müzik ve oyunlarımızın aksak tartılarına duyduğu merak, onu Orta Asya tarihinin derinliklerine götürmüş, çok eski bir uygarlığa sahip olmamız gerektiğini düşünmesine yol açmıştır. 

İkinci öğrenimini İstanbul Edebiyat Fakültesiğnde yapmıştır: Sanat Tarihi. 

Bu kitabı 1962ğdenberi, sessiz sedasız yapmış olduğu bilimsel araştırmalarının sonucunda kaleme almıştır. 

- Arka kapak -

----------


## anau

*ün-Türk Tarihi*

Haluk Tarcan
Kaynak Yayınları; 

Araştırmacı yazar Haluk Tarcan'ın bu kitabı, Etrüskler ve ün-Türk tarihi üzerine kapsamlı bir inceleme niteliği taşımaktadır. 

Yazar, konuyu ele alırken, Kazım Mirşan tarafından okunmuş olan 410 ün-Türkçe yazıt içinden Avrupa'yla ilgili olan 121 belgeyi temel kaynak göstermektedir. Yazar göre, avrupa uygarlığının kökeninde büyük yeri olan Etrüskler, bugüne kadar bir sır olarak kalmışlardır...

----------

